# The new Skilsaw 10-1/4" Sawsqatch



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/saws/skilsaw-sawsquatch-wormdrive_o.aspx


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I want that....


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Too bad it's made in China . I don't need one but if it said USA , I would easily drop some coin for that saw.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Gary H said:


> Too bad it's made in China . I don't need one but if it said USA , I would easily drop some coin for that saw.


Don't think any saw is made in the USA is it?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Don't think any saw is made in the USA is it?


Not anymore.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

We use the milwaukee 10" and i love it. I'm not a worm drive guy though. I do like the magnesium shoe though. Milwaukee 's is aluminum and can bend easier just from the weight and constantly setting it down the same way


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

$450 isn't bad, I'll definitely be getting one


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> $450 isn't bad, I'll definitely be getting one


I was thinking it would be nice to not lug that 16" Makita around when I'm only cutting 4x.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I was thinking it would be nice to not lug that 16" Makita around when I'm only cutting 4x.



You and me both. I've been planning on getting a big foot for a long time, just never got around to it. I even got the saw for it, just never ordered the big foot.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

And the blade is on the correct side


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> And the blade is on the correct side


If you're right handed


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> If you're right handed



I forgot you're backwards


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I forgot you're backwards


I'm right minded


----------



## The Rookie (May 3, 2014)

For you guys that have used a saw that size, how's the kickback on that thing?


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I've used a few 10"s and 16"s.

Personally I wouldn't care to find out. I think you take care not to pinch the blade with one of those. They keep you on your toes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The Rookie said:


> For you guys that have used a saw that size, how's the kickback on that thing?


I noticed on the Makita 16" it seems they've dumbed down the power I think purposely for saftey. I've always thought that anyway. Personally I've been using that saw for many years and I've never had a kick back. The RPM's seem slow on it. Don't tell anyone but I even pin the guard back. Sure is nice to be unregulated by OSHA.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I noticed on the Makita 16" it seems they've dumbed down the power I think purposely for saftey. I've always thought that anyway. Personally I've been using that saw for many years and I've never had a kick back. The RPM's seem slow on it. Don't tell anyone but I even pin the guard back. Sure is nice to be unregulated by OSHA.



I've pinned the guard back on one of those to, the guard kept getting in the way I actually felt safer with it pinned back.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I've pinned the guard back on one of those to, the guard kept getting in the way I actually felt safer with it pinned back.


I drilled a hole through mine and put a bolt in it.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

I've got one coming in December for review. Stay tuned, it'll show up on the blog at Tools and also in my photo stream.

I'll take some video too. I'm looking forward to testing it since the gearing is designed for the larger blade.

We have a Big Foot on the Bosch motor that is 8 years old and is going strong and we have an adapter kit on an old Skil that we've had since 2002 and its going strong too.

Those 10" saws are great saws.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

skillman said:


> It's to far gone to fix . Salt water ate eat up . Picture is from when I cleaned up after super storm sandy .


That just sounds like a challenge to me...:whistling


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

asevereid said:


> That just sounds like a challenge to me...:whistling



Challenge indeed. Last job i was using it for was cutting cement squares for footing .


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

i would love one of these


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> i would love one of these



I really wish I had one yesterday, cutting a butt load of lpi's and didn't want to use the 16'


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> But you still have to be looking over the saw awkwardly to see the guide on a sidewinder.
> 
> I personally plunge cut just about everything


Even when you rip sheets in half for your stagger? I have seen it done just wondering if you do the same. 

I ask because I always seem to end up as the cut guy for the other guys and I will cut two sheets in half at the same time so they are ready to go once they get the full sheet up and fastened down.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Designed2Fail said:


> Even when you rip sheets in half for your stagger? I have seen it done just wondering if you do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because I always seem to end up as the cut guy for the other guys and I will cut two sheets in half at the same time so they are ready to go once they get the full sheet up and fastened down.



We just stack all out sheathing and I set my blade so I don't cut the one below. I don't plunge on sheet goods. I'm usually cut guy too though. I glue and cut.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> We just stack all out sheathing and I set my blade so I don't cut the one below. I don't plunge on sheet goods. I'm usually cut guy too though. I glue and cut.


Gotcha, was just curious and may learn something.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

skillman said:


> It's to far gone to fix . Salt water ate eat up . Picture is from when I cleaned up after super storm sandy .


Skillman , my friend bought a few gallons of WD-40 and soaked all his power tools in it that were under 12 ft of saltwater. Amazingly they work just as they had before .He soaked them in wd-40 within a few days after being in saltwater so i don't know if it would work now ,2 years later.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I want this sawsqatch ......if for no other reason than to have the pussies on the job cower in fear


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asevereid said:


> I've got a Diablo on mine right now....would definitely prefer to get the stock full kerf blade re sharpened.
> 
> 
> 
> But, because the Diablo is new, it cuts like a knife through butter.



Will you sell the guard and fence?


----------

